# Just A Little Trauma Makeup...



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I haven't been around the forum in a while, but I thought y'all might get a kick out of one of my latest makeup jobs.










Just a quick effect for a friend's short film last weekend. A little scruff, a little bruising, and one whopper of a baseball bat wound to the forehead.

The blood runs to the side because he would be laying down for the shot:










Mid-application:










A little paint, a little blood...










I'm rather satisfied with the apparent depth of this one, which is one of the things that bugged me about previous effects of this sort that I've done. Of course the blood could stand to be less opaque, but I was trying out a new non-liquid blood technique, which I'll just have to finesse next time.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Gotta say...that looks like it hurts! Great job!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

ouch!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks painful to me - good job!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Are you sure that's not real? It looks that good!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I think you should give up baseball because that is one bad wound to your head. Looks great!!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Damn, that looks like it hurt!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I like the way you built the forehead skin up, and then split it like a melon...it looks so real. I would like to see some clotted gunk though...you know, like when the blood starts to congeal...then breaks away....


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I have a headache just looking at it!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks awesome.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks great Mr_Chicken!


----------

